# Win a Copy of SABBAT WORLDS anthology!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yep, that's right, i'm giving away a brand spanking new copy of the SABBAT WORLDS anthology. woop woop! before it's release at Games Day!

follow this link to TFF to find out the details!

http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2010/09/win-copy-of-sabbat-worlds-anthology.html

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whoooooo! Off and away!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lol fun stuff! i've got my personal, already read through copy, and then i'd gotten a second one.  good stuff! figured i'd give away the virgin copy, since my personal one is going to be covered in signatures. 

CP


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I used my powers of foresight and number guessing to get the right number *twitch, twitch*. I hope. We'll see.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got a few people interested! but i want more, and more guesses!! Tweet the post if you can, spread the word. post it on facebook!

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

When will the contest end Commissar?, looking forward to seeing the winner, though it won't be me, I never win contests.. or anything, but either way will still be fun seeing who gets the right estimate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it ends on friday. i'll post saying it's closed. and then contact the winner. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've posted my guess up there .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for participating! winning guess was 931 with actual page views for TFF numbering 950.

I've contacted the winner. Make sure you all check back for more reviews/news and possibly more giveaways. 

CP


----------

